
Git Tips - kawadhiya21
http://codeoldschool.blogspot.com/2017/04/git-tips-for-everyday-use.html
======
Safety1stClyde
The very first part of it is a list of commands without any explanation of
what they do; perhaps you need to work on this a little more before
advertising it.

